# Recomendations for riding around East Kilbride area please.



## CazaC (11 October 2014)

Hi I'm returning to East Kilbride in South Lanarkshire after living in Wales for the last 20years and would really value any advice on the riding schools in the surrounding area as alot can change in that time . When I lived in EK in my teens/early 20s I used to ride at Mid Drumloch near Chapelton but I don't think it's there anymore. I've not done much riding since I moved away to work but hoping to get back into again with a view to getting a horse on loan again sometime in the future.
I will be visiting Meadowhead Farm, Busby and Hazeldene to get a feel for them. If anyone has any experience of these your feedback would be helpful or even of others I should try out. I'm looking for somewhere that's friendly, welcomes new comers and of course a decent quality, as I'm in my 40s now it would be good to have have some adult company around too ha ha.


----------



## fionag5972 (12 October 2014)

Hi. I know of someone in a very friendly DIY yard in Chapelton who is looking for someone to part loan their horse.  He is a lovely 15.1 - 15.2 cob.  Great confidence giver - doesnt put a foot wrong and would be ideal for you if looking to start back again. Outdoor floodlit school to ride in and great hacking. Lots of friendly people around yard to give help and advice if required. Message me if you want me to forward phone number.


----------



## vera123 (16 October 2014)

Mid drumloch is a livery yard now but there may be people looking for sharers there. The only riding schools are Busby hazeldean and meadowhead. I'm not sure if burnbank or bluefaulds in chapelton do lessons


----------



## Nic (16 October 2014)

You would have been at Mid Drumloch around the same time I went for lessons, when Michelle owned it I think? In the era of Buttons, Croftie, Maggie & ginger!  Not many places left to ride around EK now sadly.  I moved to South Ayrshire last year & we're spoiled for choice now.  Ingliston is possibly too far but might be useful for a few lunge/schoolmaster lessons to get you back into the swing of things?


----------



## vera123 (18 October 2014)

If your on fb there's horses for share in east kilbride


----------



## CazaC (20 October 2014)

Hi Vera123 yes I'm on FB, do let me know the group and I'll look to join. Cheers


----------



## CazaC (20 October 2014)

Hi Fionag thx for the info. He sounds perfect, but I think I'll take a few lessons first to dust myself off and look for a loan/share after Xmas. Also I often work away in the week so not sure if I could support a DIY livery. Thx again for taking the time to respond


----------



## LiveLaughLoveRide (23 October 2014)

Busby is a fab school - the indoor is a great size and the horses are all well-behaved and lovely to ride. I liked this school because you receive a lot of help when you're there, like support when getting on the horse or if there's any adjustments needed. I've had two of the instructors there and they were both nice and I definitely gained confidence while I was there from both the horses and instructors. Their tack shop is also brilliant. 

Hazelden is also a nice school. There is a good number of horses for every level of rider. The indoor is smaller than busby's and my group was a bit overcrowded, but other than that the horses done their job well and the instructors were nice also. 

Never been to Meadowhead Farm, sorry


----------

